# Saltwater fish store woodbridge



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

i get my saltwater fish from big al's 3300 Rutherford Rd (woodbridge) and sometimes there selection is great and other times its whatever. just wondering what are my closest options to other saltwater fish stores that have a good selection?? any in the gta area close to woodbridge , or any of them worth travelling too? i was looking at the list and some of them are quite far but it doesnt really list if its a good selection.

if anyone lives in woodbridge where do you go mostly? any feedback is helpful

thanks guys!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and good to see another saltie!
First off, you might want to check out the saltwater sub-forums for a better idea of where to go and what to do.

You could always head to Sea U Marine in Markham. It's not extremely far for you but worth the travel. Especially if they have a new shipment of livestock in.

The other good stores are all in oakville/mississauga so you'd have to do a bit of driving.


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks! and i will check out that subforum too

when do they normaly get there new shipment or should i just call?

and i dont really mine going to missisauga what are the better saltwater places over there?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Off Dundas you'll go to Big Al's, Reef Raft, Aquatic Kingdom, and Dragon Aquarium. They're all within a 2 minute drive on Dundas near Dixie.

Also in Oakville is Oakville Reef Gallery (really good shop)
and in burlington you have Coral Reef shop (another really good shop)

Ken at Sea U Marine has a general E-mail list he sends out when he gets new shipments. Make sure when you go there to sign up for the E-mail list.Also you can check out the website to see what they're getting in and what sales they have going on.

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

If your going to check out the oakville/burlington run up to advanced reef aquatics in milton also!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

There is also East West Marine in Vaughn Mills plaza. One thing I can say is sometimes his deals are crazy good.(I have purchased zoa colonies for $19.99)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

wiseguyphil said:


> There is also East West Marine in Vaughn Mills plaza. One thing I can say is sometimes his deals are crazy good.(I have purchased zoa colonies for $19.99)


Not sure if he is still there. Saw a post on here somewhere, that he was shutting down.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

